# Liste des "mimic model" possibles



## PiRMeZuR (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

en transformant mon Raspberry Pi en Time Capsule, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était la ligne "mimic model = TimeCapsule" qui donnait au partage sa jolie icône de Time Capsule. 
Je me demandais donc quels autres icônes il était possible de lui adjoindre et au moyen de quelles dénominations. 

Après une rapide recherche sur Google, j'ai trouvé "Airport" qui semble faire passer l'appareil pour une borne Airport Extreme. Mais la totalité des périphériques et ordinateurs d'Apple devrait être disponible.

Voila donc ma question : quelqu'un connait-il une liste de ces "mimic models" ou l'endroit où sont stockés les fichiers icônes, ce qui permettrait de les utiliser en tatonnant, voire même d'y glisser des icônes maison ?

PiR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h00 ----------

J'ai trouvé quelques trucs ici.

Je vais essayer d'ajouter des icônes dans ce dossier et créer un dossier partagé avec ces dernières.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (16 Mai 2013)

Après plusieurs essais infructueux, j'ai abandonné l'idée d'éditer le Info.plist (Xcode plantait tout le temps) et j'ai choisi de remplacer l'icone de l'Airport Extreme par celle que je voulais pour le Pi.
Et ça marche, en remplaçant "TimeCapsule" par "Airport4" dans le champ mimic model, j'obtiens une jolie icône de framboise.
Cependant, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que je souhaitais faire. Mon but réél serait de partager deux "disques" à partir du Pi. La Time Capsule précédemment configurée, avec une jolie icône qui va avec, et un dossier de données où je glisserai les films, les musiques que je veux utiliser sur XBMC. 

Seulement, le mimic model se trouve dans la catégorie "Global" du fichier de configuration de Netatalk, et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il puisse partager deux disques à part entière avec chacun leurs icônes. Je vais regarder dans quelques jours, mais si ce n'est pas possible, je partagerai un autre dossier dans la Capsule pour y glisser les contenus. Moins esthétique, mais tout aussi efficace !

Si quelqu'un s'y connait et saurait effectuer ce que je cherche à faire, j'attends avec impatience ses suggestions !


----------

